# Ethanol in Chevron Gas



## kc5 (Aug 9, 2004)

I discovered today that Chevron is now adding 10% ethanol to its gas in my town in Texas. According to the station manager, they started adding ethanol last week. I despise ethanol and after several years of buying Chevron gas I will no longer buy from them. Ethanol is a scam. It decreases fuel mileage, decreases performance and is potentially harmful to engines and fuel lines. It also wastes good farmland.


----------



## Bmwcat (Jul 30, 2004)

OMG call in the National Guard.


----------



## Eddie Bimmer (Jan 17, 2006)

Wait until they start adding bio-isobutanol in the mix. With that, they can add more ethanol beyond the 10% limit.


----------



## csmeance (Dec 10, 2007)

kc5 said:


> I discovered today that Chevron is now adding 10% ethanol to its gas in my town in Texas. According to the station manager, they started adding ethanol last week. I despise ethanol and after several years of buying Chevron gas I will no longer buy from them. Ethanol is a scam. It decreases fuel mileage, decreases performance and is potentially harmful to engines and fuel lines. It also wastes good farmland.


It's been federal law for a while to have 10% ethanol in gas. I agree with you, its total BS! I think the owner may have been fined resulting in him putting it in now since it's been on the books for nearly 4 years now.


----------



## kc5 (Aug 9, 2004)

The market for fuel ethanol is heavily dependent on federal incentives and
regulations. Ethanol production is encouraged by a federal tax credit of 51 cents per
gallon. This incentive allows ethanol - which has historically been more expensive
than conventional gasoline - to compete with gasoline and other blending
components. In addition to the above tax credit, small ethanol producers qualify for
an additional production credit. It has been argued that the fuel ethanol industry
could scarcely survive without these incentives.

In addition to the above tax incentives, the Energy Policy Act of 2005 (P.L. 109-
58) established a renewable fuel standard (RFS). This RFS was expanded by the
Energy Independence and Security Act of 2007 (P.L. 110-140), and requires the use
of 9.0 billion gallons of renewable fuels in 2008, increasing each year to 36 billion
gallons in 2022. Much of this requirement will likely be met with ethanol.

More...
http://www.nationalaglawcenter.org/assets/crs/RL33290.pdf


----------



## PhilipWOT (Feb 26, 2006)

You cant find fuel without ethanol in Atlanta.


----------



## The Otherside (Jun 30, 2009)

Theres a gas station by my place with a big sign in the front promoting that they dont have ethanol in their gas  I make it a point to fill up there.

I love how "PREMIUM" has ethanol in it now. If theres **** mixed into it... ITS NOT PREMIUM!


----------



## hectanooga (Mar 5, 2007)

I've never liked the idea of turning perfectly good food in to fuel for vehicles.


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

:thumbdwn: And I thought it was just Arco and Thrifty that used to this to their fuel :tsk: No more Chevron for me.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Corn based ethanol may be on the way out in California. Could the ARB actually be doing something right? Or is this simply because CA isn't a big corn growing state. .

Source:

http://greeninc.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/04/24/california-fuel-move-angers-ethanol-makers/

http://www.arb.ca.gov/newsrel/nr042309b.htm

This one is the best. It is a full breakdown of energy input and green house gas emissions of US production of corn based ethanol.

http://www.arb.ca.gov/fuels/lcfs/022709lcfs_cornetoh.pdf


----------



## SeeYal (Aug 28, 2007)

Conoco also is heavily in Ethanol... I only fill Shell into my car...off course, I may be a little partial... I do not have ToalFinaElf... LOL!!!!

I not not like Ethanol:

1/ The water consumption during the process is detrimental to the environment
2/ The push for externsive corn growing in some regions will be advers to the soils and the prodcuts costs otherwise produced on the same soils
3/ You have seen already everything containing corn syrup has skyrocked in the last 2 years
4/ Fake economics: take out the subsidies and you'll find out that 1 gallon of pure gasolin cost less to the tax payer than 1 gallong of mixed Ethanol/Gasolin.

I do not beleive a 10 % Ethanol will have advers significant adverse effect on the engine, but I beleive it will damage more the eco balance we have in this country...

my 2 cents


----------



## djfitter (Sep 12, 2007)

SeeYal said:


> Conoco also is heavily in Ethanol... I only fill Shell into my car...off course, I may be a little partial... I do not have ToalFinaElf... LOL!!!!
> 
> I not not like Ethanol:
> 
> ...


Have you heard about the HPFP issues blamed on ethanol. BMW agrees with you though. 

dj


----------



## kc5 (Aug 9, 2004)

SeeYal said:


> Conoco also is heavily in Ethanol... *I only fill Shell into my car.*..off course, I may be a little partial... I do not have ToalFinaElf... LOL!!!!
> 
> I not not like Ethanol:
> 
> ...


My local Shell dealers are now also putting 10% alcohol/ethanol in their gas. They tell me that starting Jan 1, 2010 ALL gas is required to use 10% ethanol. This REALLY SUCKS.

Call and write your congressman and tell them to stop the ethanol scam.


----------



## kc5 (Aug 9, 2004)

Contact your congressmen and tell them to stop the ethanol scam. Here is a link to find your representatives: http://www.visi.com/juan/congress/


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

It's a chicken and the egg problem.

You can't have big corn subsidies without ethanol in gas. And you can't have ethanol in gas without big corn subsidies.


----------



## HugH (Apr 26, 2006)

The Otherside said:


> Theres a gas station by my place with a big sign in the front promoting that they dont have ethanol in their gas  I make it a point to fill up there.
> 
> I love how "PREMIUM" has ethanol in it now. If theres **** mixed into it... ITS NOT PREMIUM!


The misnomer "Premium" is just marketing. The only difference in gas is the octane rating and the octane of all gas, with or without ethanol is correct. All gas are mandated to have detergent blended, regardless of octane. Gas companies used to advertise that their "Premium" had more detergent than their "Regular" and the Feds took them to task, so you don't see Shell advertising how their Super will have super properties to keep your engine cleaner than their other grades. Truth in advertising.

I do agree, corn-based ethanol is a step in the wrong direction.


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

csmeance said:


> It's been federal law for a while to have 10% ethanol in gas. I agree with you, its total BS! I think the owner may have been fined resulting in him putting it in now since it's been on the books for nearly 4 years now.


How come some gas stations don't have ethanol?


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

The Otherside said:


> Theres a gas station by my place with a big sign in the front promoting that they dont have ethanol in their gas  I make it a point to fill up there.
> 
> I love how "PREMIUM" has ethanol in it now. If theres **** mixed into it... ITS NOT PREMIUM!


Iraq also mixes ethanol in their gas?
Are they running out of gas? 
Where do they get the corn or sugar cane from?

:rofl:


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

Chris90 said:


> It's a chicken and the egg problem.
> 
> You can't have big corn subsidies without ethanol in gas. And you can't have ethanol in gas without big corn subsidies.


Very simple: kill the chicken. Who asked for the egg?


----------



## z06bigbird (Aug 25, 2008)

stylinexpat said:


> :thumbdwn: And I thought it was just Arco and Thrifty that used to this to their fuel :tsk: No more Chevron for me.


Ethanol is federally mandated, plus state mandated. What are you going to buy?


----------

